# The plecostomus pals!



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Both at around 15 cm now with ariel on the left being slightly smaller then elliot (yes i name my fish! everything needs a name  ) ive read many of them fight usually so i'm always checking their body conditions for that but they just sit together in the tank all the time and dont seem to be bothered by eachother, which is nice  Gotta say they are coming up to be my favourite fish, i love how they swim forward with their fins out, looks very pretty  Then theres ruby the gourami, very inquisitive...if i'm looking at the tank he'll come over and start using his feelers to see what i am and swims eyeing me up haha


----------



## J1990 (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## sallygunes (Aug 5, 2011)

How big is the tank ? just wondering as they look like common plecs to me and they grow to huge sizes and need a very big tank at least 300l prob more but they are very nice pics


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The plecs are very pretty.


----------



## pooch495 (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice plecos!


----------

